# Durchmesser Sattelstütze Norco Since 64



## balrog (26. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe die Suchfunktion sowie goggel bemüht aber leider nichts gefunden... 

Kann mir jemand sagen was für einen Sattelstützendurchmesser ich für einen Dirtrahmen von Norco mit dem Aufdruck "Since 64" benötige?

Grüße


----------



## balrog (18. Oktober 2013)

27.2mm passen übrigens ;-)

cu, balrog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

